# Another building kitchen cabinets thread



## acravens (Oct 23, 2010)

I am in the market for new kitchen cabinets. Like many other posters on this forum, I was shocked when I started looking at the quality of the mass produced cabinets at home improvement stores. I was then shocked at the price tag of so called "premium" cabinets at exclusive cabinet show rooms. So I'm thinking about building my own frameless cabinet carcasses. I'm going to build birdseye maple doors and drawers but that's another story. 

So here's where it gets weird. I want to do something that some of you may consider insane. I want to build the boxes with box joints, also known as finger joints. OK, so I may be a little insane but I wanted to do something a little (a lot) different than the average cabinet builder. I plan on using the Rockler plastic adjustable feet so the boxes really will be just rectangular boxes, frameless European style.

So here is my question: Other than being more time consuming, is there any reason I shouldn't do this?

I have verified that I can get consistently good cuts using the jig I made. I have also seen this guy build a cabinet box using box joints (1/4" fingers which is overkill, I'd be using 1" fingers) and he set the box on it's corner and balanced on the box and it didn't collapse. Do a google search on 

"box joint" woodgears

and you will find the guy's website. Extremely fascinating guy. I watched his youtube videos and that's where I got the idea to build the cabinets using box joints. 

I would be building with 3/4" plywood and the back would be 1/2" plywood. I wouldn't box joint the back. I'd use a dado for the 1/2" ply back.

Thoughts?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

No one will ever see the details to appreciate the time/effort for the box joints.
IMHO, a typical Euro box construction would be adequately strong.


----------



## acravens (Oct 23, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> No one will ever see the details to appreciate the time/effort for the box joints.
> IMHO, a typical Euro box construction would be adequately strong.


I would leave the edges exposed on the sides so you could see the joint just so you could see the construction. I could always hide it with trim later if I changed my mind.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do I understand you?*

Quote:
So here's where it gets weird. I want to do something that some of you may consider insane. I want to build the boxes with box joints, also known as finger joints. OK, so I may be a little insane but I wanted to do something a little (a lot) different than the average cabinet builder. I plan on using the Rockler plastic adjustable feet so the boxes really will be just rectangular boxes, frameless European style.

The only place these joints will show will be from the side. Most cabinets will be nested side by side and only the exposed end cabinets will show the box joints and not even very well if the counter hangs over and the other joint will be at floor level. 
Why not put your time and effort into making the drawers with exposed box joints since your cabinets will be European style with no face frames? Maybe a center rail drawer slide under the drawer? I'm just trying to figure out how to show the joinery on the drawers and still keep your clean style. I donno? Maybe not possible. :blink: bill


----------



## acravens (Oct 23, 2010)

OK, you talked me out of it. It didn't take much.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's funny Bud!*



acravens said:


> OK, you talked me out of it. It didn't take much.


:laughing: Common sense and years of experience will damper any youthful enthusiam! :blink: bill


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

*but...*

keep that enthusiam and creativeness and apply it somewhere else in your designs.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Box or finger joints would work well for solid wood. However I think that cutting the fingers would be an ugly process AND the joints would probably be weaker than a rabbeted joint.


----------

